

How A-consciousness can in principle be understood in mechanistic terms? - bobsadino

A-consciousness is the phenomenon whereby information in our minds is accessible for verbal report, reasoning, and the control of behavior.
======
AnimalMuppet
I don't think it can.

After 52 years of life, I'm pretty sure (by direct experience) that I'm not
just a machine, and that no purely materialistic view is adequate to explain
human personality.

